
Suburban Lego Sisyphus mows his lawn over and over again / Boing Boing - rbanffy
https://boingboing.net/2017/10/17/suburban-lego-sisyphus-mows-hi.html
======
Semiapies
Next, a Lego person who bathes despite getting dirty again.

------
twosville
one must imagine lawn mower Sisyphus happy

